# disco estado solido, seguridad "frozen"

## Juan Facundo

Hola gente. He adquirido una nueva maquinita portatil que tiene un disco de estado sólido de 32 gb el cual figura que está en estado "frozen" en el sector de seguridad.

He leído varios artículos en la web pero no he conseguido alguno que me explique bien como se hace para sacarlo de ese estado. 

¿Alguno puede darme una idea de como ?

Aqui les dejo algo de info:

```
# hdparm -I /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       SAMSUNG MZMPA032HMCD-000L1              

   Serial Number:      S0RUNEAC200107      

   Firmware Revision:  AXM18L1Q

   Transport:          Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5, SATA Rev 2.6

Standards:

   Used: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 1 

   Supported: 8 7 6 5 & some of 8

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:   62533296

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:   62533296

   Logical  Sector size:                   512 bytes

   Physical Sector size:                   512 bytes

   device size with M = 1024*1024:       30533 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:       32017 MBytes (32 GB)

   cache/buffer size  = unknown

   Nominal Media Rotation Rate: Solid State Device

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Queue depth: 32

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = 16

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          SET_MAX security extension

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

      *   General Purpose Logging feature set

      *   WRITE_{DMA|MULTIPLE}_FUA_EXT

          Write-Read-Verify feature set

      *   WRITE_UNCORRECTABLE_EXT command

      *   {READ,WRITE}_DMA_EXT_GPL commands

      *   Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

      *   Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

      *   Host-initiated interface power management

      *   Phy event counters

          DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization

          Device-initiated interface power management

      *   Software settings preservation

      *   SET MAX SETPASSWORD/UNLOCK DMA commands

      *   WRITE BUFFER DMA command

      *   READ BUFFER DMA command

      *   Data Set Management TRIM supported (limit unknown)

Security: 

   Master password revision code = 65534

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

      frozen

   not   expired: security count

      supported: enhanced erase

   6min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 6min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

Checksum: correct

```

----------

## gringo

en este artículo ( en inglés) dan varas ideas de lo que puedes intentar, lee donde pone Step 1:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD_Memory_Cell_Clearing

saluetes

----------

## Juan Facundo

gracias, no habia visto la respuesta. Ya lo estoy leyendo.

----------

## Yczo

Puedo dar testimonio que el articulo funciona, Si el disco esta congelado, no olvides bajar la tapa del portatil para ponerlo en modo "sleep", para al salir de el, descongelarlo. ya que soltar el bus sata es muy complicado en un laptop. A mi me funcionó saludos.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Bueno, gracias por el aporte. Pero tomé coraje y al fina desarmé la ultrabook y desconecté el ssd. Lo que me dió exactamente lo que necesitaba. Ahí aproveché a hacer todo lo que necesitaba, desde una borrado seguro y todo lo demás. Lo raro es que siempre, vuelve a aparecer en el estado frozen, una vez reiniciado el sistema.

----------

